# Whats the cheapest Gameboy flash cart?



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 30, 2017)

Title says it all


----------



## deltax5 (Nov 22, 2017)

Id just get a everdrive dude. there going on sale friday 20% off on krikkz site. there are 3 models. just get the one with features you want. I sure going to pay the extra for a everdrive gameboy x7 for gamecheats and savestats thou savestats for somegames are questionable so i hear. A everdrive will be the best one dude no matter which one you pick. hope you read this before the sale starts.


----------



## zfreeman (Nov 22, 2017)

Everdrive clone:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cus...5.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.262.DIrOxu

BennVenn:
https://www.facebook.com/BennVennElectronics/


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 22, 2017)

deltax5 said:


> Id just get a everdrive dude. there going on sale friday 20% off on krikkz site. there are 3 models. just get the one with features you want. I sure going to pay the extra for a everdrive gameboy x7 for gamecheats and savestats thou savestats for somegames are questionable so i hear. A everdrive will be the best one dude no matter which one you pick. hope you read this before the sale starts.


Well now my gameboy won't turn on nice


----------

